# Wingfoot



## CAPTAINCRAPPIE71 (Apr 13, 2010)

anybody been fishing wingfoot lately heard their picking up perch ?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry for the late report , fished wingfoot last sunday morning. fished my two favorite spots and after two hours hooked one 9 inch gill. thought about going to mogadore, but i went home and choped some leaves.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

I fished Wingfoot last Saturday for panfish and largemouth.
Fished 4 hours and got skunked.

Talked to another bass fisherman there also and he did not catch anything.

When I was coming back in later in day round 4pm saw some boats starting
to pick up some crappie.

At Copelands bait shop they said like u heard that people were picking up perch
and some good numbers of crappie.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

it's hit or miss really. sometimes i go there and have all kinds of action. some days i'll sit there for 4 hours like you and not have to use a second worm


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I was there about 10 days ago and it was like the Dead Sea. I caught 1 crappie and 1 dinker bass. Last fall I could catch a 20 lb bag of bass there, but things are off this year.

If you know where to go you can catch stunted crappie as fast as you can reel them in...LOL


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah sounds like my last few trips out there. When they're off, they're really off. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

When it has been pillaged, it has really been pillaged


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah that too!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

exide9922 said:


> it's hit or miss really. sometimes i go there and have all kinds of action. some days i'll sit there for 4 hours like you and not have to use a second worm


X2! Was there today and had one "bump". Used one worm also! 
Did talk to another fisherman at the ramp who said he's had some good days recently-though today was tough for him also(some kind of front going thru?). He said he got several nice crappie and perch recently on an "ON day-and a bonus EIGHT POUND WALLEYE! That had to be one of the very few old survivors from a stocking many years ago! Incredibly, he also told me he's "never caught a bluegill" from Wingfoot!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

There's lots of fish left,,they are on the tires in front of the lake lodge ,the old Goodyear boat livery, 7' deep ,,outside of the sunken tires?? This time of year they are using the black tires for radiant heat they emit,, find the tires,and there a lot of them!!! and you will find fish..+the floating isle that will rise in the hot months ,towards the big dish by the blimp hangar,, is another good spot in late fall for perch,lots of stumps & black de-composed bottom, for radiance & warmth..Also; in front of Coplands,on the backside of the island,to the rise going into Coplands Bay, great panfish area!! they will not jump in your boat,you have find them,& that takes a lot of time,but those fish are not all gone,,they know how to survive,until you figure they're pattern for that particular day, & temp them into eating...Good luck!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## bassinator_oh (Sep 28, 2011)

Wingfoot is still an excellent crappy/bluegill lake no doubt but bass has taken a big hit this year. I try to fish every bass tourney held there bc the action was hot last year and I enjoy the competive fishing. I'll weigh in between 17-21lbs consistantly this time last year. This year averages between 5-9lbs, a 3 fish bag usually won every tourney this year.


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Hit Wingfoot Tuesday morning. Got 2 bass both 3+lbs both fish came early and that was it the rest of the morning for bass. I used a white rattle trap in about 6 feet of water. I stayed with the white rattle rest of the morning and got a few nice crappies with it. I live just a half mile away and have fished this lake a lot the last year an half and yes it has taken a serious hit. This spring I have seen people taking 20 lbs + wire baskets full of bass out of there and it is usually the same people. I guess there is nothing you can do about it. Not saying you cant take some fish but what I have seen was just out of control. It is still seems like a great lake I see lots of schools of small bass. I guess the lake will recover but it would be nice if they set some limits there. I dont really pan fish but have caught plenty of crappie and perch when using a grub for bass fishing. Have seen plenty of people catching nice blue gill, but people I have talked with say they struggle to catch them.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Wingfoot needs some regulations for 2012 especially on bass.


----------



## bassinator_oh (Sep 28, 2011)

My Wingfoot report. I fished from 11-5pm(11/5/11) and got 4 nice bass, 2 over 4 lbs all released alive on shallow crankbaits. Also got my limit of crappy in just over 30 minutes as well, everything caught within copelands bay. There were also 5 other boats there as well but they kept everything under the sun( u do the math on the crappy for 6 hours) and that's a shame I must say(alot of bass caught too). Alright who took cyclops out of Wingfoot( a 5+lber bass with 1 blind eye). I catch him at least once a week lol and he's been MIA.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

There's a guy who lives close by called Ray who has bass fished for years there and also
use the blinds in the cove for duck hunting.

That just drives him up a wall when he sees people taking Bass out of Wingfoot !!
First time I met him, that's the first thing he asked me if I catch and release after I told
him I caught some nice largemouths. I said yes, always catch and release bass.

Thought largemouths were not that good to eat ? 
Why do people take 'em out then ?

Not quite as bad if they take the crappie, the way they reproduce fast.
Wonder though even on the crappie if thats why Wingfoot has alot but for the most
part their stunted. Heard they were suppose to impose 9 inch crappie limit.
Anyone hear if they ever did ?

Shame about the bass, u think by now with all the shows on TV with professional fisherman who preach catch and release, people would follow their example.

You would think people would have enough common sense to practice some catch and release on bass, you would think they would like to b able to experience that same
feeling of catching good numbers and nice size bass for future visits.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

THE POPE said:


> There's a guy who lives close by called Ray who has bass fished for years there and also
> use the blinds in the cove for duck hunting.
> 
> That just drives him up a wall when he sees people taking Bass out of Wingfoot !!
> ...



EGO!!!!!......I guarantee that a high percentage of those bass taken are not even consumed.


----------



## Bank Roller (Nov 7, 2011)

New to this site. Really appreciate the info.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Wingfoot is too small for all that harvesting, and it is too small for weekly tournaments.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Got 1 10 inch bass and 1 10 inch perch today. Too bad the ez fish are gone now


----------



## bassinator_oh (Sep 28, 2011)

Sadly there are no regulations at Wingfoot this year, however ranger said next year will be different now that everything Goodyear stocked is gone. They hope to return it back to a trophy bass lake but talk is cheap. Yea that pisses me off that I practice catch and release just so the next guy can take it out but whatever ppl are entitled to their limit I quess. Yea I heard them guys bragging about all the extra cash they make on the side from crrappy meat. I figured they don't eat them bc they boat at least 300+ a day(same guys too). Check out copeland.com for pics of the bass they take out(50+lber stringers).


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea,

I was thinkin the same thing, alot are just thrown in the garbage.
I think they have to have pic of huge stringer for their ego's,
instead of just takin some individual snapshots.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I worked at Goodyear for 37 yrs and was also involved for many years with the maintenance operations of the Goodyear Park and efforts to make/keep decent levels of fishing opportunity in the lake primarily for the employees who used it. IMO, Goodyear mgt. was not too interested in that phase(fishing), but they did support a contract with a lake biologist who did a lot of good things-biannual test nettings(I witnessed an overnight net pull one March with a few nice walleye and several very nice perch), recommending aeration, stocking of walleye, amurs, bass, and perch. The Goodyear H&F Club did annual walleye and occasional northern pike stockings for several years prior to Gdyr utilizing the lake biologist. To my knowledge, bluegill and crappie were never stocked, always occuring naturally there.(The amurs and aeration were an attempt to control the unbelievable weed problem that plagued the lake forever prior to management activities. The State, due to financial concerns, will not support either of these and the lake WILL RETURN to a weed-filled mess eventually!! It is just too fertile and shallow to not revert. There were no "limits" imposed as it was felt most of the Goodyear people would not "overharvest"(take more than they needed for a couple meals). The majority of the fishermen took a good number of crappie and/or gills at a steady pace and this made for a healthy population of(quality!) fish.(I caught my PB black crappie there-15.5".) Practically noone took bass home since coming out of a warm, shallow, very fertile lake, they did not appeal to the tastes of most panfishermen. After Goodyear closed their Park, the crappie especially went wild and now they are stunted and very over-populated. Though there are always exceptions, I don't believe a limit of thirty 9+ inch fish is currently possible at Wingfoot! That's why the State has no size or qty limit on them but after a couple years of "weeding out" the smaller(though chunky!) fish, they will involk the limits there. The state is only stocking channel catfish but I don't feel this is the best useage of our license dollars! I personally do not support bass tournaments there. There are still some quality bass there(old spawners), and a bunch of semi-pro bass fishermen regularly targeting them can only hurt the populations of bass eventually due to small size of it. Since Wingfoot it no longer a private lake, it is open to the public for whatever purposes they wish to(hopefully legally) pursue. I'll always remember it as the place I first taught my kids how to fish and some of the things I hear and see are a bit saddening.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I've said this (over harvesting) for a couple of years and all I get are people telling me to mind my own business because the state laws are the state laws and people aren't breaking them by taking bass. To me it's common sense....keep taking bass and they're won't be any to catch. Same thing at Mogadore with pan fish. I've seen guys take bucketfulls of crappie and coolers full of gills, just to go to the truck and get another bucket or cooler.

I hope the state puts limits and enforces them. And while their at it, write a few littering tickets to shorecatcherman.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I would like to see the state put the saugeyes that they are stocking at Beach city dam in Wingfoot. I've seen walleye in there and the perch are doing well. Why not spend the money allocated for a silted in spillway a little differently? I'm sure Wingfoot would support it as a fishery.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> I would like to see the state put the saugeyes that they are stocking at Beach city dam in Wingfoot. I've seen walleye in there and the perch are doing well. Why not spend the money allocated for a silted in spillway a little differently? I'm sure Wingfoot would support it as a fishery.


I think saugeyes would be a great idea. They said they are NEVER going to stock walleye "waste of money since the lake is not conducive to walleye reproduction"! Saugeye don't reproduce and that would help to make this "beautiful little gem" a put and take lake. Those being predators, would only help improve the "quality" of the pan fishing in time!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> I think saugeyes would be a great idea. They said they are NEVER going to stock walleye "waste of money since the lake is not conducive to walleye reproduction"! Saugeye don't reproduce and that would help to make this "beautiful little gem" a put and take lake. Those being predators, would only help improve the "quality" of the pan fishing in time!!


I think they should make it a trophy bass lake. They should add shiners en masse, stock perch, stock trout in spring, put in a one bass per week slot limit, and prohibit bass tournaments.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> I think they should make it a trophy bass lake. They should add shiners en masse, stock perch, stock trout in spring, put in a one bass per week slot limit, and prohibit bass tournaments.


There's been talk of something along those lines is in the works for the future. 
Stay tuned...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> I think they should make it a trophy bass lake. They should add shiners en masse, stock perch, stock trout in spring, put in a one bass per week slot limit, and prohibit bass tournaments.


Not sure if this was posted in jest abt the trout! They would live til about mid-June then be floating(and stinking!) all over the lake soon after. There are two ponds there that could be(and have been in the past), stocked with trout for kid's derbies. Most got caught out before warm-up.


----------

